# new Year's Resolutions



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you make any resolutions this year? What?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Nope. This way I don't have to remember to keep them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think just being more conscientious of others and get my lazy ass to the gym more frequently. Oh, may as well throw in to cut back on swearing too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Same one I've had for the last 15 years. Get more organized.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

To lose an additional 35 lbs, already lost 45 just need to keep on tract to lose the rest.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

I need to lose 45 lbs got to do it this time


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay, at the risk of being hounded again this year....my resolution is to not slack off on my prop building........and to organize the jungle that is my garage, and have a cleaned and organized work room in which to build said props, and to improve my grammatical skills and not use run on sentences so much.... (good luck on that one, huh?)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have actually resolved to be driven again. I have plenty of passion for what I do but I still got home and then hit the couch for three hours before bed. I used to have drive which was connected to being poor and hungry (in the mental as well as physical sense). I reached a level of success in the past few years and the hunger ebbed away taking the drive with it. 
The drive is back! it is a choice for now and an effort but I believe soon it will be habit. Less time on the couch and more time in the shop. More videos an more building!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My resolution is not to make any New Year's resolutions. Just carrying over from last year & keepin' it simple: eat less sweat more.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> I think just being more conscientious of others and get my lazy ass to the gym more frequently. Oh, may as well throw in to cut back on swearing too.


:jol:I guess one of my resolutions should be to be more like Copchick.....She is one of the nicest people I know....and she wants to be more "conscientious of others"??? Dang it...I am doomed.....


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am thinking of a few but keeping it simple so that way I can accomplish them without throwing in the towel. I am adding some of my props that I need to complete for resolutions. I did clean out my craft den on New Year's Eve morning so I have room and no excuses.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

What I had planned on having as a resolution got thrown out of the window before the New year started. The oldest son is moving back in temporarily so getting the craft room set up and organized got tossed and now it is getting the room ready for him to move back into. Was really looking forward to having the sewing machine out so I could use it more but knowing the kiddo has a place to live is more important.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess the job of a parent never ends, right MommaMoose. Having three kids of my own with the oldest heading to college, I hear ya. Hopefully that craft room will come sooner than later. As far as resolutions go, I hope to keep myself more on task and organized. I kinda have the tendency to always having different projects going at the same time while adding some more as I go . Drives my wife crazy!. As far as haunts go, my resolution is to make my first 3 axis prop as well as my first pneumatic prop. Don't know exactly what they will be but I hope to have something to show you guys come October 31st (keeping fingers crossed!).


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

HHhhmmm lets see...spend more time with family and friends,get my ass back to the gym,havn"t been in months...and finally help others...


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

My resolution...

Hmm...

Be more like...
*sighs* "Golly!" 
Then walks away.

And less like...
*Growling & Raging*
"Zurgh Angry!" 
Then bellows obscenities possibly not fit for print.(Unless there is a demand for a transcript of some of the vile literary bile I've been known to spit up.)
Then shrieks , and then start throwing fists.

Sometimes I have a bit of a potty mouth...

Aww, snap! I made a resolution not to make more resolutions last year...:googly:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I guess one of my resolutions should be to be more like Copchick.....She is one of the nicest people I know....and she wants to be more "conscientious of others"??? Dang it...I am doomed.....


Lol!!! Dang, you make me feel like I've got a halo hanging over my head. Oh wait, let me stretch my wings too. FYI, the devil still lurks on the shoulder occasionally.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I resolve to be more decision oriented and make up my mind in a definitive fashion. 

Maybe. I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I resolve to stop dating super models and let my hair continue to fall out. I'm doing quite well so far.


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

I made a bunch of resolutions, in hopes that I can keep one. So my resolution is to keep one of them


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

My resolution this year was doing something for my haunt everyday no matter how small. so far I am on task.


----------

